# Adding White and Black Point adjustment to import Preset



## dmward (May 3, 2015)

Lightroom CC permits setting the White and Black point for an image by holding down the shift key and clicking on the word Whites or Blacks in the develop module. The slider then moves to the proper position.

How do I add this automated select to a preset?

I would like to add this adjustment to my image on import.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 3, 2015)

I don't think that's possible.


----------



## dmward (May 3, 2015)

I think you're right, just hoping that I've overlooked something.


----------



## erro (May 3, 2015)

As far as I know, presets will set sliders to specific values. What you want is a dynamic preset where the values can be different for every photo. Not possible as far as I know. Though I would like that feature also.


----------



## dmward (May 3, 2015)

There is obviously some code in Lightroom that enables the software to select the proper white and black points when holding down the shift key and clicking on the slider title.
Seems that there could be a way to call that code in a preset. Sure would save a lot of time.


----------



## theWeissGuy (May 3, 2015)

dmward said:


> Lightroom CC permits setting the White and Black point for an image by holding down the shift key and clicking on the word Whites or Blacks in the develop module. The slider then moves to the proper position.
> 
> How do I add this automated select to a preset?
> 
> I would like to add this adjustment to my image on import.



Doesn't work for me in Windows 8.1 - am I missing something?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 4, 2015)

The "Auto Tone" button in the Quick Develop panel attempts to achieve what the OP is asking.
Try it on some badly exposed images and watch the results in the histogram.
The "Auto Tone" adjustment can be set in the preferences- Presets > Apply Auto Tone Adjustments.
Sometimes it works well, and if it doesn't just click on 'Reset all'
Maybe that is worth experimenting with.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2015)

theWeissGuy said:


> Doesn't work for me in Windows 8.1 - am I missing something?



Yes, it's should be "shift + double-click"


----------



## chris02 (May 4, 2015)

I also do this and yes it would be a nice to have as a preset


----------



## dmward (May 4, 2015)

Auto Tone will move all the sliders in the Basic exposure panel.
That is way more than I want.
My objective is to get the maximum dynamic range included in the image during import without having a toe and shoulder on the tone curve.
I've been experimenting with DNG Profile Editor to build a camera profile that applies a linear tone curve on import. That works well. Most of the files from my Fuji XT-1 and Sony A7M2 come into Lightroom without highlight or shadow clipping. The reason for wanting the click to white and black point available during import is to have the maximum dynamic range included.

Since Auto Tone uses the White and Black point sliders, if seems reasonable to expect that there is a software hook that could be used for just those two sliders.


----------



## theWeissGuy (May 5, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, it's should be "shift + double-click"



That does it, thanks. But for the blacks at least it seems the histogram shows shadow clipping.


----------

